# has anybody else had this?



## dellzeqq (12 Jan 2010)

_I am Dr. Marc Schneider and I work for Multilingual Search Engine Optimization Inc. in Washington DC ( Tel: 1 202-250-3645) - I would like to speak with the person in charge of your international clientele. Who is my contact? Who should I speak to??_

_In fact, after visiting __http://www.cyclechat.co.uk__ , I have noticed that your website cannot be found on foreign search engines (I tested it on Hispanic search engines, German search engines, Asian search engines, etc.) Our company is specialized in multilingual search engine promotions in 28 languages . From the Japanese Google to the German Yahoo, from the AOL in Spanish to the MSN in Chinese, we can show you how to develop a true international online presence by promoting your website on foreign search engines._

_Let us show you how to develop a presence on the multilingual web without having to translate your website: It is not necessary to translate your website in order to submit to foreign search engines, however, you need to have at least 1 page in Japanese optimized with Japanese keywords and meta tags in order to submit to Japanese search engines, at least 1 page in Spanish optimized with Spanish keywords in order to submit to Hispanic search engines and so on..._

_I strongly suggest that you watch our online presentation which will explains clearly how to get top rankings on foreign search engines with only 1 entry page per language (click on the following link or copy-paste it into your web browser): http://www.mplw.net/demo_

_From the Japanese Google to the German Yahoo, from the AOL in Spanish to the MSN in Chinese, get users to find your website when searching with YOUR KEYWORDS in their Native language._

_Please call me at +1 (202) 250-3645 or email me and let's work on giving your website the true international exposure which it deserves to have with foreign native online users!! _

_Regards, _

_Marc Schneider, Ph.D. _
_Marcs@mplw.net_

_Multilingual Search Engine Optimization Inc._
_1250 Connecticut Ave N.W. Suite 200_
_Washington, DC 20036 USA_
_TEL: +1 (202) 250-3645 - FAX: 1 (202)-318-2453_
_http://www.mplw.net_
_Multilingual Search Engine Promotion Services since 1999._


----------



## TheDoctor (12 Jan 2010)

Flagged FAO Teh Mods. It sounds a bit spammy to me...


----------



## Shaun (12 Jan 2010)

Dell (_and anyone else who may get a similar PM_), there is a Report PM link in the top right. Click it to let me and the mods know about dodgy or abusive PM's.

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## dellzeqq (13 Jan 2010)

I've inadvertantly misled you - this was an e-mail to fnrttc, which, by the look of it, had been the fruit of a trawl through Cycle Chat


----------



## Tollers (14 Jan 2010)

dellzeqq said:


> _ From the Japanese Google to the German Yahoo, from the AOL in Spanish to the MSN in Chinese, we can show you how to develop a true international online presence by promoting your website on foreign search engines._




Bless them.....but Dell, if you need to get to top of "German Yahoo", you need to speak to me.


----------



## TheDoctor (14 Jan 2010)

Tollers said:


> Bless them.....but Dell, if you need to *get to top of "German Yahoo"*, you need to speak to me.



That's a euphemism, isn't it? Sounds messy to me.


----------



## Tollers (14 Jan 2010)

hahah.....NO IT'S NOT!!!! Y! Search Europe is my baby


----------



## dellzeqq (14 Jan 2010)

really - get this http://savethectc.blogspot.com/ to to top of the Google pops and make your dad proud of you...........


----------



## Tollers (14 Jan 2010)

I can give you tips to get to the top of "Gxxxle", but the work will be all yours! Although.....i'll see if i can sell it to our editors as a front page story. They tend to be pretty narrow minded though. Can you somehow tie in a celeb involvement? Britney usually helps!


----------



## Tollers (14 Jan 2010)

Being serious though...that wouldn't really help you as you're targeting active CTC members rather than the entire population and i'm assuming you have already posted in all cycling forums (incl CTC) which is the best way to get the message to the right people.

Also, after the snow, surely the national press are aching for a good story.....i think you could be it


----------



## dellzeqq (15 Jan 2010)

It would help a great deal. We only have 4600 e-mail addresses, and the National Office has over 30,000


----------



## Shaun (15 Jan 2010)

Can I suggest furthering your arrangement by PM's please chaps ... 

Thanks,
Shaun


----------

